
Every year, millions try to navigate US courts without a lawyer - foggyToads
http://theconversation.com/every-year-millions-try-to-navigate-us-courts-without-a-lawyer-84159
======
avmich
> Some of these tasks require specialized knowledge of the law and of the
> court system.

I hardly ever heard about attempts to solve those tasks by changing the "law
system". Given that the law system is created entirely by people, one should
wonder why we create so many problems to ourselves and then try hard to solve
them.

